# bad experience trying to buy a cockapoo



## stanley (Aug 19, 2011)

i have been looking on some puppy sites for the pertect cockapoo for our family.i came across an adorable chocolate cocker cross miniture poodle and emailed the breeder. who live in doncaster not far from me.i got a quick reply saying they had moved to scotland and that hthe puppies were £180 (on the advert they were £300) and that she could send the dog by a pet courier for an extra £30!!after thinking about this i felt abit uneasy so left it at that.but since then i have seen and advert on another site 4 for a cockapoo by a different person 4 the amount of £750.and the pictures of the dogs were the same of the person who had offered me the dog for £180!!looks like it was a scam!!!x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

There has been a thread on here before about that Stanley. Best advice is to visit breeder and make sure you are happy with them. It's awful that there are such unscrupulous people out there


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

they were probably using someone else's pics then? Not sure you would ever get a poo for that amount, makes you smell a rat


----------



## stanley (Aug 19, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> There has been a thread on here before about that Stanley. Best advice is to visit breeder and make sure you are happy with them. It's awful that there are such unscrupulous people out there


its terrible.im now worried about even buying a dog incase the person doesnt tell the truth?how can i get a trustworthy breeder?my little boy is so upset=( also its terrible that they actually used someone elses puppy pictures and advertised them as there own!!!x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Doesn't sound good ... you have to be so careful ... 

£180 would be very cheap ... I think general the price for a cockapoo seems to range between £600 - £1200 ... 

I think on most puppy sites you can report bad adverts.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

yeah defonetly sounds wrong, hope you find something propper.


----------



## stanley (Aug 19, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> they were probably using someone else's pics then? Not sure you would ever get a poo for that amount, makes you smell a rat


well i must admit i though £300 was cheap but when they had emailed me saying they were £180 i knew something wasent right.yes they had used another persons photos =( x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

stanley said:


> its terrible.im now worried about even buying a dog incase the person doesnt tell the truth?how can i get a trustworthy breeder?my little boy is so upset=( also its terrible that they actually used someone elses puppy pictures and advertised them as there own!!!x


Ahh your little boy ... it is terrible you are right .. and shocking too... 

I do have a puppy guide on my blog which may help you on your puppy search ... 

I am always searching for puppies :S and it is so important to ask questions and mostly to like your breeder.. you need to like and trust them ...


----------



## stanley (Aug 19, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Doesn't sound good ... you have to be so careful ...
> 
> £180 would be very cheap ... I think general the price for a cockapoo seems to range between £600 - £1200 ...
> 
> I think on most puppy sites you can report bad adverts.


hi jojo thats the sort of prices that come up often.i was going to report them but have gone back on the site and the advert has beed deleted x


----------



## stanley (Aug 19, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Ahh your little boy ... it is terrible you are right .. and shocking too...
> 
> I do have a puppy guide on my blog which may help you on your puppy search ...
> 
> I am always searching for puppies :S and it is so important to ask questions and mostly to like your breeder.. you need to like and trust them ...


thankyou jojo will have a look at that.im going to leave it for a while its put me off a little!!but im sure we will get a loverly puppy in the near future


----------



## stanley (Aug 19, 2011)

kendal said:


> yeah defonetly sounds wrong, hope you find something propper.


im so silly!!but thankgod i did see sense and didnt give them any money!!!x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

stanley said:


> thankyou jojo will have a look at that.im going to leave it for a while its put me off a little!!but im sure we will get a loverly puppy in the near future


Don't be too put off there there are some very dedicated breeders out there .. its just the case of finding one you are happy with ...


----------



## stanley (Aug 19, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Don't be too put off there there are some very dedicated breeders out there .. its just the case of finding one you are happy with ...


i totally agree with you there i didnt mean all of them are bad!i just seem to find the bad ones!!!!i will def look round and not rush into buying.and enjoy shopping around!!!! xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think if you search all the time you tend to see the people who do not appear to be what they say they are, also if you know what to ask(as in JoJos blog) then you tend to find that some people dont even reply... says it all. Thats not to say that everyone is a fraud far from it but armed with the correct info when you speak to people you'll know ... good luck with your search x


----------



## stanley (Aug 19, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> I think if you search all the time you tend to see the people who do not appear to be what they say they are, also if you know what to ask(as in JoJos blog) then you tend to find that some people dont even reply... says it all. Thats not to say that everyone is a fraud far from it but armed with the correct info when you speak to people you'll know ... good luck with your search x


thankyou very much for your reply!this site is my bible!!!ive found out so much info from it all ready!!i will def be more cautious next time and approach a honest breeder!xxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

don't give up Stanley - it's so worth it in the end!
JoJo's blog is really informative, it should help loads. I looked on breedersonline initially, lots to get you started


----------



## stanley (Aug 19, 2011)

fallon said:


> Hi you need to buy from a Reliable breeder. Who are concerned about many aspects of their dogs, with health being number one.The main advantage of going to a breeder is that he (or she) has first-hand experience and knowledge of raising that specific dog breed. A reputable breeder is only too happy to share important information that will help you raise a healthy and happy dog. A reputable breeder should be able to give you pertinent information about the puppies, as well as answer questions you may have regarding the breed, even after you have purchased the puppy.Most importantly, a reputable breeder should have genuine interest and love for
> There dogs. Xxx


thanyou for that lesson is learnt!!and i will only go to an approved breeder from now on!!x


----------



## stanley (Aug 19, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> don't give up Stanley - it's so worth it in the end!
> JoJo's blog is really informative, it should help loads. I looked on breedersonline initially, lots to get you started


thankyou very much. im heading there now!x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Not that they are all reputable Stanley.. sorry.. I've seen people breed their bitches consecutative seasons and some sell pups on for people who have nt managed to sell them. Unless you've heard of them (lots of recommendations on here ), then I'd google them, it sometimes gives you other info... one breeder when I did this had had a whole BBC undercover documentary done about him


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

There is a scam where they take the money by bank transfer and then disappear. The police and the websites know and are cracking down on them. So if anyone sees a dodgy app report it to the website and they will investigate. 
A


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

So sorry to hear they nearly conned you! Any breeder worth their salt will want to meet you as much as you do them. I think any good breeder will not be offering to courier a puppy anywhere!!!!
The £300 is very cheap for a good cockapoo, there are many good breeders you just have to do lots of research and ask the right questions, Jo's guide will point you in the right direction.Most will never ask for full payment until the day you pick your puppy up, with only a resonably small deposit being paid to secure a pup. Will be happy to e mail updates on you litter of pups the whole way through til 8 weeks old. Don't go anywhere near a breeder that lets pups go earlier than 8 weeks! Don't let it put you off and good luck in your search!!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I got my cockapoo from Liverpool, it's called Anzil cockapoos, if you type it in to Google the web page will come up & they're genuine & amazing dogs  just incase you're still looking.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

God thats awful ,you do have to be careful.
I would only buy a puppy from a breeder whos let me view their set up and seen all their dogs.We toke ages looking for a breeder but its worth it I got Buddy from Jukee doodles their well worth a visit ,good luck with your search.


----------

